# Incision & Drainage without Incision



## JJOHN0312 (Oct 31, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if there is a CPT for Drainage of bartholin's gland cyst? Physician did not incise. If not would you use 56420 with a modifier? 

Thank you, 

Josie


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 31, 2016)

How did they actually treat? Even 56440 - Marsupialization of Bartholin's gland cyst requires an incision to drain but is not a removal of the gland. Maybe you meant not an excision? 


http://www.atlasofpelvicsurgery.com/1VulvaandIntroitus/3bartholinsglandcyst/chap1sec3.html


----------



## JJOHN0312 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: I & D*

Physician did not make an incision. I queried, physician said a needle was used. Maybe I should query again? 

Josie


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 31, 2016)

The only thing I can think of is 10160 - Puncture aspiration of abscess, hematoma, bulla, or cyst


----------

